# Post double  back surgery  setup



## umahunter (Jan 21, 2018)

Because sometimes  you just wanna chill with your tools even though  you can't use them lol


----------



## middle.road (Jan 21, 2018)

Wait a minute! it's that cold in Yuma?     Looks like you're dressed up for my shop yesterday (Friday).

Get to feeling better - soonest!


----------



## mikey (Jan 21, 2018)

Now that's a hard core hobby machinist! Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## TTD (Jan 21, 2018)

He's doing it right.....aren't you supposed to be surrounded by your "loved ones" in a comfortable, pleasant atmosphere when you're laid up?  

Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Ray C (Jan 21, 2018)

Get somebody to hand you different tools every now and then.

Ray


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 21, 2018)

In case it gets way too cold to chill in the shop,  I would connect an exhaust fan from your shop to the bedroom/living room  so at least you can smell your tools from the comfort of your home.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 21, 2018)

YUPP I got it so bad every where I turn I'm turned away. Back surgeon with God complex , three different pain centers and drs . Now I'm going to another surgeon for consult. The Jefferson surgeon suggest the pain pump , only problem no one around to install or do refills of the medication. And your limited to some movements. Your lucky my man God bless you and may you heal quickly and be better then you ever thought you'd be. 
I keep figuring out builds and items needed to do them. Mulling a taper attachment build now.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 21, 2018)

I wish you the best in your recovery.  I sincerely hope that you are done with the back issues and can move on with your life.


----------



## umahunter (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks guys it's gonna  be a long 3 months gonna do alot of tool box organization


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 25, 2018)

I had back surgery last Feb and a hip replacement in June. Between the two I spent a good few months pretty much flat on my back. Just now at about 95%. But then again I started out at 67 years old so I don't heal as fast as I did when I was your age.

Hang in there, do the therapy stuff religiously.
Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## umahunter (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm still chugging along slowly but surely I'm up to walking with my walker still about 2 1/4 miles a day


----------



## mikey (Jan 30, 2018)

Been through it three times and you're right - it took about 3 months each time to get back to regular activities. Last time was about 5 years ago for a spinal fusion and for the first time in over 50 years, I am almost pain-free. When they allow you to do so, best thing is to get into a weight training program for overall conditioning, with a special focus on strengthening the back muscles. 

I always cheated and did more than allowed, and always too soon, but even I didn't ever sleep with my tools in the shop. Like I said, you're hard core, man, hard core!


----------



## umahunter (Feb 1, 2018)

Lol I don't  sleep out here but I have an old recliner out here I flipped upside down with a 2 inch memory foam pad on it it's supper comfortable so I just chill out here and watch TV until I get to cold then I go inside just sick of sitting inside


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 1, 2018)

umahunter said:


> Lol I don't  sleep out here but I have an old recliner out here I flipped upside down with a 2 inch memory foam pad on it it's supper comfortable so I just chill out here and watch TV until I get to cold then I go inside just sick of sitting inside


I remember that feeling. Good thing I like to read and am able to download free books from the library. But I even got sick of reading. I was pretty much flat on my back for 3 months, then 3 months of therapy and rest and then the 2nd surgery started it all over again. Unable to do sh*t for 6 months prior and another year during & after surgeries.
Sleep a lot and tough it out. It'll be worth it when you are up and around again.


----------



## umahunter (Feb 16, 2018)

Luckily my helper loaned me his old ps3 and a bunch of games and I picked up a couple cool starwars games to play the great thing about it being older is games are cheap I got two games for 8 bucks each


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 16, 2018)

Give us a report.
How are you doing now? Still getting around with a walker? Lots of therapy?
Anyhow, hope you can see improvement.


----------

